

What Does Technology Want? - spacemanaki
http://www.radiolab.org/blogs/radiolab-blog/2010/nov/16/idea-time-come/

======
the_real_asdf
technology is to humans as humans are to apes. Neural networks, the internet,
nano-technology, robotics, etc. This is the next level.

~~~
maeon3
I imagine one day technology will accelerate in intelligence so far ahead of
humanity that it will simply escape out of our laboratory into the universe
with the final message to humans: "Thanks, and good luck".

